# how to take paint off wire wheels?? help???



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a set that has the spokes painted. I started to take it off chipping away the paint but can't get to the back spokes or the hub, any help how to take it off???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CADDY92480 said:


> I have a set that has the spokes painted. I started to take it off chipping away the paint but can't get to the back spokes or the hub, any help how to take it off???


aviation paint stripper. it wont damage the chrome.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Where can I find the aviation paint stripper, and how to apply it? Apply and rinse off? Thanks for the help


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyplace that sells automotive paint. Maybe an auto parts store will have it too? It'll give info on the can but you apply, let sit and then hose it off.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

sand blastin..


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

paint stripper you can get it in a can also they sell it at Wal-Mart and at Autozone for like $5 bucks


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Alright I'm gonna try in my spare wheel see how it turns out, I'll post pics as I do this, thanks for the help...


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

blasting the rims is the best way


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Aircraft stripper at Space age on Country Club in Mesa.Apply ,let it bubble up and use a brush to scrape old paint off. Worked for me


----------



## hood fame (Jun 1, 2011)

for rims i use aircraft stripper, like tha bottle..tha instruccions saids it works, i mean fo tha temperature rinse it up if paint still in it spray lil more, get acetone n steel wool xtrafine for polish chrome #0000.. n remobe the of tha pain get skinni skrew driver put masking tape on tha top nsteel wool for tha hob it takes time but works...hope this help u good lock


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

louies90 said:


> sand blastin..





sicc1904 said:


> blasting the rims is the best way


x2....


----------

